# 700 rear wheel for turbo trainer



## sleekitcollie (4 Apr 2011)

looking for a 700 rear wheel to swap onto my bike ( pinarello FP1 ) for turbo trainer use . not looking for anything fancy just a standard wheel that will save me swapping tyre when i want 2 use turbo .. much cheapness pls  
thanx


----------



## e-rider (4 Apr 2011)

what cassette compat?


----------



## sleekitcollie (4 Apr 2011)

shimano 9 speed on the pinarello just now but i can change /add a cassette so no worries if wheel has got one just now thanx


----------

